# Feedback on K 545 arrangement



## caters

I have arranged Piano Sonata K 545 for a string quartet. It only took me 2 hours to arrange the entire first movement. The last time I have made an arrangement this quick was when I arranged The Four Seasons for a flute and piano duet. All my other arrangements have taken days to months to complete.

I only have the first movement of K 545 finished so far but if it took 2 hours to arrange the first movement(which is by far the most complex movement of the sonata), then it shouldn't take all that much longer to arrange the second and third movements. Maybe I will even get the sonata arrangement finished by tomorrow night.

I would like some feedback on my arrangement for string quartet. Here is the link:

https://musescore.com/user/50070/scores/5553807

So what do you think of my arrangement of K 545 for a string quartet?


----------



## gprengel

Hi caters,

I think you are doing a nice project here, but you should make some improvements in your arrangement. 
First of all I miss the legato bows which Mozart writes in the original score. They are very important here, especially in the first 4 bars, also in the Alberti accompaniement . Also you should stick to the notes from Mozart, but in the first 4 bars you added own note lines in the 2nd Violin and Cello which are not fitting and disturb the lightness of Mozart's beginning of thes sonata.

What sound tool do you use? I strongly recomend NotePerformer!

Gerd


----------



## caters

I use Musescore because it is the freeware equivalent to Sibelius. Also, I added the notes in the second violin and cello for a reason. Actually 2 reasons. The reason for those long notes in the cello is that I feel that in a string quartet arrangement, the viola doesn't provide enough of a bass, unlike in the original piano score. The notes in the second violin are to add an alto line so that a unison is avoided.

As for the lack of slurs, slurs usually come last on my priority list. Here is my priority list for both my original scores and my arrangements:


Notes
Dynamics
Tempo changes(not structural ones like suddenly changing to Allegro but the gradual ones such as poco ritard.)
Articulations
Slurs

As you can see, for me, slurs come last after I have made other, more important changes(such as fixing harmony mistakes or avoiding a unison between the 2 violins. After that, I can see the melodic shape and assess where to have the slurs and how long they should be.

Also, the people developing Musescore are developing a more realistic soundfont to replace the default Fluid R3 soundfont in the next version of Musescore. So it might not be long before my pieces sound more realistic.


----------



## Swosh

I love that more arrangements are coming out! Keep up the good work!


----------

